# Need custom low temp plastisol transfers!!



## bradyboyy88 (Nov 10, 2014)

Hey,

For any screenprinters out there I am looking for someone that can do up some custom transfers using One Stroke's ELT inks. I have spoke with the company and their inks cure as low as 260 and they work for custom transfers as well.

Let me know if your interested in some work!!
Thanks


----------



## royster13 (Aug 14, 2007)

That ink may cure at 260 but will it split from the transfer paper and adhere at 260?


----------



## bradyboyy88 (Nov 10, 2014)

Probably not but what is the usual ratio for most inks cure temp to press temps?


----------



## royster13 (Aug 14, 2007)

I think inks cure at lower temperatures than they need for heat pressing...But no idea how much difference....


----------



## nomoremistakes (Jul 19, 2015)

I have the same question.
In addition, where, out of the US, I can buy One Stroke's ELT inks for a test?


----------

